# 69 tempest convertible weatherstripping



## Darth Menace (Aug 12, 2013)

Hey there, I am looking into getting a weatherstripping kit for the 69 convertible. I dont need the convertible seal, but I have noticed there are some 9 piece kits out there with the following:

pair of door seals
pair of windshield pillar seals
trunk seal
pair of quarter window vertical seals
pair of lock pillar seals

What I am not seeing mentioned here is the weatherstripping piece that goes horizontal along the outside of the door...the window weatherstripping. Am I missing something here or does it not come in the kits? Or am I missing something here. Sorry if it's a dumb question, but i need the weatherstripping that goes up the A-pillar at the doors, the door window weatherstripping (that I just mentioned) and the two vertical 1/4 window weatherstripping.


----------



## Darth Menace (Aug 12, 2013)

Does anyone know much info about what weatherstripping is what? I want to make an order soon so I can get it going. thanks


----------

